# A tribute thread!



## Lola

You know I just had to start a AC/DC tribute thread! Add anything AC/DC that you want! 

I am still in a state of euphoria after seeing them in concert! This is almost identical to their opening at Downsview Park!

[video=youtube;tuh4lg5gWhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuh4lg5gWhk[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

THUNDERSTRUCK!!!
[video=youtube;FC4s4zsjqgU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC4s4zsjqgU[/video]


----------



## davetcan

[video=youtube;Fbax9ZOsnZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbax9ZOsnZc[/video]


----------



## Milkman

davetcan said:


> [video=youtube;Fbax9ZOsnZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbax9ZOsnZc[/video]


Bon was the man.

I love AC/DC. I can't imagine going to a live show these days though. Crowds that big aren't fun for me.

I love watching old clips. Angus is such a great entertainer that people often overlook or maybe underestimate his talent as a player.

He has a unique touch and a great vibrato. 

Plus, he just flat out rocks.


----------



## davetcan

Oh yes !!!



Milkman said:


> Bonn was the man.


[video=youtube;uIXV0cir4-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIXV0cir4-E[/video]


----------



## Milkman

Can you imagine how big a crowd would gather if they set up in the street nowadays?

Long Way to The Top is funny just because there's such a small crowd.


----------



## davetcan

They'd shut down Toronto, LOL.



Milkman said:


> Can you imagine how big a crowd would gather if they set up in the street nowadays?
> 
> Long Way to The Top is funny just because there's such a small crowd.


----------



## Lola

Girl power rocks! devil horn fingers!

What a great all female AC/DC tribute band!

[video=youtube;7923oM_i0vo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7923oM_i0vo[/video]


----------



## davetcan

Angus is one of my favourite players. Always tasty and great tone.



Milkman said:


> Bonn was the man.
> 
> I love AC/DC. I can't imagine going to a live show these days though. Crowds that big aren't fun for me.
> 
> I love watching old clips. Angus is such a great entertainer that people often overlook or maybe underestimate his talent as a player.
> 
> He has a unique touch and a great vibrato.
> 
> Plus, he just flat out rocks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada




----------



## Adcandour

I can't imagine what it would be like to hear these guys as they started up. Can any of you guys remember your initial thoughts? 

I remember being a kid and breaking in to someone's home (yeah, I know - I can't be a politician now) and I grabbed a mixed tape with back in black on it. I had no idea who it was and didn't find out for years. It was torturing me. No one I knew, knew.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I can't imagine what it would be like to hear these guys as they started up. Can any of you guys remember your initial thoughts?
> 
> I remember being a kid and breaking in to someone's home (yeah, I know - I can't be a politician now) and I grabbed a mixed tape with back in black on it. I had no idea who it was and didn't find out for years. It was torturing me. No one I knew, knew.


That's something to tell the grandkids! lol


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I can't imagine what it would be like to hear these guys as they started up. Can any of you guys remember your initial thoughts?


My earliest recollection of AC/DC was going on a date with my now husband! Listening to them on an 8 track player in his car! The car my father loved to hate. Loud and thunderous. A 454 LS7 Chevelle! I felt evil and nasty in a "bad" girl kind of way. I loved it! A rebel was born! lol My parents would never let me listen to them on their beloved hi-fi!! It was sacrilegious!


----------



## Guest

I always love a reason to post this one. Bon Rules!!

[video=dailymotion;x1nft7]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1nft7_acdc-bon-scott-baby-please-don-t-go_music[/video]


----------



## sulphur

Agnus Yung...

[video=youtube;OEpVDafY6Z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEpVDafY6Z8[/video]


----------



## davetcan

I was looking for that everywhere in response to Mike's "Bon was the man" quote 



laristotle said:


> I always love a reason to post this one. Bon Rules!!
> 
> [video=dailymotion;x1nft7]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1nft7_acdc-bon-scott-baby-please-don-t-go_music[/video]


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> Agnus Yung...
> 
> [video=youtube;OEpVDafY6Z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEpVDafY6Z8[/video]


I have never seen this before. Thanks for kick starting my day. Off to work and band practice tonight! My day is going to be kick ass! Off to work I go, hi ho, hi ho! lol Really I am not that happy about going to work!


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> I always love a reason to post this one. Bon Rules!!
> 
> [video=dailymotion;x1nft7]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1nft7_acdc-bon-scott-baby-please-don-t-go_music[/video]


Ahh. Countdown. Australian Broadcasting Corp.(ABC) in the 70's. Only show on public tv that had smoking, no lip sync , drinking and drug use on a 6pm Sunday timeslot.
Drugs you say? Check out Iggy interview.http://m.video.news.com.au/v/14374/Iggy-Pop-gets-colourful-on-Countdown


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> Ahh. Countdown. Australian Broadcasting Corp.(ABC) in the 70's. Only show on public tv that had smoking, no lip sync , drinking and drug use on a 6pm Sunday timeslot.
> Drugs you say? Check out Iggy interview.http://m.video.news.com.au/v/14374/Iggy-Pop-gets-colourful-on-Countdown


Could Iggy be any higher?


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> Agnus Yung...


Agnus??? You have got to be kidding! Followed by Yung! LMAO!


----------



## LanceT

I like to think I introduced AC/DC to the little town in the interior of BC I lived in during high school.

I bought Highway To Hell site unseen not knowing anything about them. None of my friends had heard of AC/DC either so I was a minor celebrity in my little town for awhile.


----------



## Lola

When I got my very first kick ass stereo when I lived at home, my father heard AC/DC for the very first time. I had it on a very low volume! My father lost it and came into my room saying that I was going to turn into a drug addled hippie! My father thought all hippies were communist! 

I can remember one time I had an ounce of green Moroccan hash on my bed. My father asked me what is was. I told him it was mud I scraped off my shoe. He believed me. I can't believe he actually fell for such a lie! Hell, he didn't know what it looked like anyways. Horseshoes up my ass that time! lol


----------



## Lola

What would Angus be without his iconic duck walk? Hell, he would still be Angus Young! I am trying to incorporate it into my playing. It's fun. Hard to manage playing though and focusing on getting the steps right. Practice make perfection. Just like anything else!

[video=youtube;zMlNBJYBxFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMlNBJYBxFQ[/video]


----------



## Lola

Rock or bust at the concert that I was at! This is just jaw dropping. 

~[video=youtube;gJ2wHfXHp2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ2wHfXHp2w[/video]


----------



## vadsy

ball dropping

[video=youtube;hr1fjfXHN7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr1fjfXHN7M[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;7uauVGvTF-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uauVGvTF-8[/video]

01 Intro 00:00 
02 Rock Or Bust 02:20 
03 Shoot To Thrill 05:42 
04 Hell Ain't A Bad Place To Be 11:31 
05 Back In Black 16:02 
06 Play Ball 20:06 
07 Dirty deeds Done Dirt Cheap 23:10 
08 Thunderstruck 28:53 
09 High Voltage 34:25 
10 Rock 'N' Roll Train 40:23 
11 Hells Bells 44:42 
12 Baptism By Fire 50:50 
13 You Shook Me All Night Long 55:05 
14 Sin City 59:23 
15 Shot Down In Flames 01:05:10 
16 Have A Drink On Me 01:09:20 
17 T.N.T. 01:14:03 
18 Whole Lotta Rosie 01:18:19 
19 Let There Be Rock 01:24:15 
20 Angus Solo 01:36:16 
Encore: 
21 Highway To Hell 01:43:05 
22 For Those About To Rock 01:47:45


----------



## Guest

The 'meteorite' intro was kinda cool.
Not as good as the 'black ice' train. IMO

[video=youtube;aNqTgtq_R6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNqTgtq_R6M[/video]


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;J9zMOxVj2Ec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9zMOxVj2Ec[/video]


----------



## Lola

When Bon Scott died that was devastating! The evils of rock n' roll fame took this man down in his prime BUT I think that Brian Johnson does an amazing job. For me personally Bon Scott was a little to out there for me, if you know what I mean. 
I can't really imagine AC/DC with any one but Brian.

It's the old EVH conversation all over again. Remember when Sammy Hagar took Dave's place! Then it was "Van Hagar". Then there was Gary Sherone! No one does it better than DLR. Again, I can't imagine VH with anyone other then Diamond Dave!


----------



## Guest

Angus and Malcolm from a VH1 interview regarding Brian (sorry, can't confirm or find link).

"Bon had just heard this guy singing in a club and was telling us about him. 
He said 'if anything happens to me, this is the guy to get' ".

Apparently this happened a month or two before Bon died.


----------



## Lola

Does anyone want to buy me a early Christmas present? lol


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

Thnx Lola.


----------



## Lola

Angus plays simply! There are no tricks up his sleeve! He's down and dirty. That's the way I like 'em!

He is a true guitar monster!

Have to give some resuscitation to this mighty thread!


----------



## Lola

Got to love Angus! It's 8:09 am and I have this cranked on the stereo! Just getting ready for work and NO one is home! Yeah me! 

Now if this just kickstart my day, I don't know what will!


----------



## Lola

It was 7:00(am) and I wanted to ROCK! This song gets me going! I was up this morning so early and I put this song on and "instant" happy feet overcame me! If ever a song could change my mind set in an instance, THIS IS IT!(not yelling just so excited) This is such a fucking happy song! How could you not love this song? This is my type of euphoria! Such a high listening to this song! (sorry for the "F" bomb! There is no other word to describe the depths of how happy this song makes me feel)

There such amazing musicians! There magical! They're a well oiled machine! I really miss Malcolm! Steve is amazing! Not quite Malcolm though!


----------



## Lola

I love this thread! It will never die with me here!lol


----------



## Lola

This is the lesson I am using on You tube! This Shut up and play guy is amazing! Great lesson!


----------



## Lola

This is such a great cover! So totally amazing and different. I am sure most of you have seen this before but I just had to post it!


----------



## Option1

I'll admit to not enjoying AC/DC anywhere near as much following the passing of Bon Scott. For mine, Bon sang, Brian just shouts.

Anyway, here's some Bon, pre AC/DC. 






Neil


----------



## Lola

You know they're amazing when Disney uses their music as a soundtrack!


----------



## vadsy

I'm pretty sure Disney uses whoever can make them the most money. 

Hannah Montana anyone?


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> This is the lesson I am using on You tube! This Shut up and play guy is amazing! Great lesson!


I just checked out a few of his lessons. Very nicely done and explained. Just learned "Run to You" by Bryan Adams. Simple but tasty guitar parts in that one.


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> I just checked out a few of his lessons. Very nicely done and explained. Just learned "Run to You" by Bryan Adams. Simple but tasty guitar parts in that one.


His lessons are amazing! I really like this guy a lot. I have learned so much from his videos!

Enjoy Hamstrung!


----------



## Robert1950

This is one way to pay tribute AC/DC


----------



## Lola

Robert a superb choice might I add!


----------



## Lola

A common criticism of AC/DC is that their songs are excessively simple and formulaic. In reply, Young stated in an interview with the _Atlanta Gazette_ in 1979:
And I quote from the lips of Angus,

"It's just rock and roll. A lot of times we get criticised for it. A lot of music papers come out with: 'When are they going to stop playing these three chords?' If you believe you shouldn't play just three chords it's pretty silly on their part. To us, the simpler a song is, the better, 'cause it's more in line with what the person on the street is."


----------



## Robert1950

Another different tribute take....


----------



## Lola

I like it but not as much as Thunderstruck! Thanks though!QUOTE="Robert1950, post: 669129, member: 23"]Another different tribute take....





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

just some girls havin' fun ..


----------



## Lola

Ya that's my dream. I want to be on stage having fun! But there sound sucks! Not loud enough!

So many excellent tribute bands! Girls just wanna have fun! That'd be me!


----------



## shoretyus

Robert1950 said:


> Another different tribute take....
> 
> [


Might be stealing that ....


----------



## Lola

These woman know how to rock. I want to join an AC/DC tribute band as it would suit my goals period! Our singer just got ahold of me tonight and wants to do pop tune covers. Frankly they suck!! Jessie J, Domino is one and the other is by Chery Crow, some wimpy song called Picture! Nah, not for me. I really want to rock, balls to the wall! lol


----------



## Guitar101

What's wrong with Sheryl Crow and Kid Rock . . . Hey, I listened to yours now you listen to mine.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> What's wrong with Sheryl Crow and Kid Rock . . . Hey, I listened to yours now you listen to mine.


I prefer Diana Krall but there's nothing wrong with Sheryl Crow.


----------



## Lola

This is without a doubt exquisite! Take a listen!!!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> This is without a doubt exquisite! Take a listen!!!


Very well done but all I can think about is "ponytails" When are woman gonna realize that ponytails are one step away from an old librarian's "bun" hairstyle.


----------



## cheezyridr

Guitar101 said:


> Very well done but all I can think about is "ponytails" When are woman gonna realize that ponytails are one step away from an old librarian's "bun" hairstyle.


really? man, that's not what i think AT ALL when i see a pony tail


----------



## Lola

Coming from a woman ponytails are youthful, vibrant and so much fun! As a matter a fact my hair is in a "pony" right now! It keeps it out of my face and prevents it from falling over my guitar. My hair is very long! Almost to my waist!


----------



## Lola

delete


----------



## Lola

This is really bad and I know there trying! I hope I don't end up in a tribute band like this!


----------



## Robert1950

Very good, but a bit over-produced for my taste.

I was referring to the violinist.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> really? man, that's not what i think AT ALL when i see a pony tail






"and a ponytail hanging down, a wiggle in here walk and a giggle in her talk...."


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Coming from a woman ponytails are youthful, vibrant and so much fun! As a matter a fact my hair is in a "pony" right now! It keeps it out of my face and prevents it from falling over my guitar. My hair is very long! Almost to my waist!


So's mine, I'll be damned.


----------



## Budda

Look up the Iron Maidens for some women killing it as a cover band.


----------



## Electraglide

So this is an ac dc song, I'll be damned. Not the best riding song but I figure you might like it.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

I loved this and want to be riding on one of those Harleys! Beautiful Electraglide!!!!!


Electraglide said:


> So this is an ac dc song, I'll be damned. Not the best riding song but I figure you might like it.


----------



## Lola

Too country and western! Nah!!


Guitar101 said:


> What's wrong with Sheryl Crow and Kid Rock . . . Hey, I listened to yours now you listen to mine.


----------



## Silent Otto

I think Agnus Yung would be a great name for yer ac/dc tribute band!


----------



## Lola

I knew most of this before but am just perfecting! The solo is in the works! I am having the most amazing time learning this! I am so excited! To think I can play this! My day is stellar now and the stars have aligned! I am having so much damned fun hibernating in my half bedroom/studio!! It's amazing how much I realize that perfect muting is so essential to this song sounding amazing! This song is so great for technique practice!


----------



## Lola

I am having a blast reacquainting myself with this song! I am so excited to be playing this with other people! 

Amazing! We can't forget Malcolm! Malcolm and Angus were Ying-Yang! They were perfect together! Steve is amazing as well! Cliff Williams, OMG what a babe! Sorry for the sexist comment~!lol Can't help myself! lol


----------



## Lola

This song just rocks my world right now! LOOOOOOVVVEEEE IT!

Shivers down my spine! Superb! Actually beyond superb!!


----------



## Lola

For those of you interested! I just started getting back into Solo Dallas! This is a story on how he got to meet his guitar Hero! If Angus ever needed anyone to fill his shoes for a gig, this man could do it!

http://solodallas.com/fil-circle-solodallas-meeting-angus-young-part-one


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

AC/DC is my religion!


----------



## Lola

OMG I love this! So full of boundless energy! I need to play this song! Forget the want!


----------



## Lola

Awesome cover! Woman rock!


----------



## Lola

Has anybody seen Angus bobble heads for sale? I want one!


----------



## Lola

Look how young they are! and..........they're still rocking!


----------



## ed2000

Lola, I wouldn't worry about getting solos note for note. It's more important to capture the feel and interject your own personality in the notes you play. Nobody in your band or audience cares if you don't play note for note - if they did, they would be at home listening to the original recording and sucking back warm beer.

BTW the only solo I copied note for note was The Beatles - Something, out of respect for George Harrison.


----------



## Lola

ed2000 said:


> Lola, I wouldn't worry about getting solos note for note. It's more important to capture the feel and interject your own personality in the notes you play. Nobody in your band or audience cares if you don't play note for note - if they did, they would be at home listening to the original recording and sucking back warm beer


----------



## Lola

I do worry about copying a solo note for note! I want the AC/DC music that_ I _play as authentic as possible! I have to do it that way! I am crazy obsessed about doing it the "right" way!


----------



## Lola

What is life without a AC/DC comforter? I have this on my bed! It's gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Guest

And you need this to snuggle up to.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> And you need this to snuggle up to.


I love this! I want a Angus bobble head though!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

is that a hobbit? lol.


----------



## Lola




----------



## johnnyshaka

Couple of greats paying tribute:


----------



## Lola

Johnny thanks for an amazing start to my day! That's a stretch but Bruce pulled it off! What a great tribute to AC/DC! What an absolutely nice way to get woken up, AC/DC! Couldn't of done any better myself! Thank you once again! 



johnnyshaka said:


> Couple of greats paying tribute:


----------



## johnnyshaka

Lola said:


> Johnny thanks for an amazing start to my day! That's a stretch but Bruce pulled it off! What a great tribute to AC/DC! What an absolutely nice way to get woken up, AC/DC! Couldn't of done any better myself! Thank you once again!


I routinely send my little brother a link or two of some YouTube music that I'm listening to (he lives in Ottawa and I'm out in Edmonton and I guess it's our way to "hang out") and for whatever reason that video showed up in my "recommended" list and he's a Springsteen fan so it was an obvious one to send to him.

Then I thought of you and this thread.


----------



## Lola

johnnyshaka said:


> I routinely send my little brother a link or two of some YouTube music that I'm listening to (he lives in Ottawa and I'm out in Edmonton and I guess it's our way to "hang out") and for whatever reason that video showed up in my "recommended" list and he's a Springsteen fan so it was an obvious one to send to him.
> 
> Then I thought of you and this thread.


a big heartfelt thank you!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

My AC/DC tribute wall! Actually inspiration wall!


----------



## Lola

This song is totally blowing my mind! What an impact this song has had on my playing! I have heard this song more times than I could ever fathom! It amazes me and inspires met!


----------



## Guest

Could throw this on the 'blues' thread as well.


----------



## Lola

OMG This is amazing too! Wow! You could steal some licks off this song and make them your own! It makes me come up with amazing ideas!

I absolutely love this song to death! The guitar playing blows me away everytime!


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153120583622066


----------



## Lola

Laristotle that was amazing! Just awesome! LMAO big time! Thanks I needed that!


----------



## Lola

I just finished watching Jim Bruer's standup routine and everything else on You tube! This guy is absolutely hysterical!


----------



## Alex

You might like this one Lola.....Our singer is a closet metal guy with a steady diet of Priest, Sabbath etc. and he really wants to do this AC DC song. I was somewhat surprised to hear that he was part of a G&R tribute band in the past. This is quite rough and put this together in about an hour or so a couple days ago. The solo needs work. Angus Young's timing and phrasing adds a little something special.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fartinger-convertible


----------



## Guest

Another one for ya Lola.
You have 5 seconds to find the mistake in the vid.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=398554883608717


----------



## Lola

Alex said:


> You might like this one Lola.....Our singer is a closet metal guy with a steady diet of Priest, Sabbath etc. and he really wants to do this AC DC song. I was somewhat surprised to hear that he was part of a G&R tribute band in the past. This is quite rough and put this together in about an hour or so a couple days ago. The solo needs work. Angus Young's timing and phrasing adds a little something special.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fartinger-convertible


Wow that rocks my world Alex! Nothing like AC/DC after a shit day at work! That is amazing! I love this song and that is pure AC/DC! This made my night! I want to hear the final cut of this song please!

The problem for me is the damned solos! I have got the rhythm parts no probs but I really have to practice the solos to get them to sound any where like the original! That was balls to the walls great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Another one for ya Lola.
> You have 5 seconds to find the mistake in the vid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=398554883608717


I am brain dead right now! Mistake?? I don't hear any! Enlighten me!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Angus is a lefty!!!!!! I knew it!!!!!


----------



## Lola

johnnyshaka said:


> Angus is a lefty!!!!!! I knew it!!!!!


I just looked at the concert footage I have and he's playing as a righty!


----------



## Lola

I get it now! It's 1:36 am and I just figured this out! There playing their guitars backwards! I had to go to You tube and do a comparison! Here there playing left hand both Angus and Malcolm but on You tube they are right handed! Your the Original Prankster! Ha ha!


----------



## Guest

Yeah*,* It *left* me chucklin' too. lol.
Someone posted it on their FB page like that.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Lola

Billy Joel and Brian Johnson! Doesn't have quite the energy of AC/DC! Not bad though!


----------



## Lola

I want these shoes!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

I don't think this is as polished as some of the their newer songs! This album is from 1983. 33 years ago. Time as gone by in a blink of an eye!


----------



## Lola

This is a kick ass song! @1:45 the solo begins and it just is incredible! Love it!


----------



## Lola

How much do I LOVE Cliff Williams! He is gorgeous and humble and gorgeous and humble! I am in love! What a silver fox!


----------



## Lola

What a great song for a Monday. It makes it feel like Friday! lol Bon rocks this song better IMO than Brian Johnson!


----------



## Lola

Look how young they are!


----------



## Lola

I have never heard this particular song ever. I was watching some video at work and heard this and knew who it was right away. I am going home and learning this song. The solo will be difficult but I am up for the challenge. What a ROCKING song! I love the version with Bon Scott much better than Brian Johnson! I am so excited. 2 minutes until quitting time. Let the rock roll where it may!


----------



## Guest

Have to admit, I don't recall ever hearing this tune either.
I like.


----------



## Lola

I learned all of Anguses riffs except for the solo! This is really tricky timing to get. It took me about 1/2 hour to figure out the timing. So different than what I am used to.

Hey could we play some of this song at Riff WRath? It's in the key of F#! I will ask the singer if he could learn this song before we come. It would be so much fun!


----------



## fraser

laristotle said:


> Have to admit, I don't recall ever hearing this tune either.
> I like.


i think what happened was the original UK and australian releases
and the north american ones differed slightly-
maybe due to single releases or record label/radio station bullshit.
i read all about this at some point but it just made me dizzy.
i have all the old albums with all songs released for the different markets, all ripped on my pc, so i can check.
just not now. my 10 year old monitor died, and im on a silly little laptop right now.
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeehhhhhh.


----------



## Roryfan

Lola said:


> What a great song for a Monday. It makes it feel like Friday! lol Bon rocks this song better IMO than Brian Johnson!


One of my fave accadacca tunes. 

As great an album as Back In Black is, Brian can't hold a candle to Bon. As per a previous comment, Brian screams while Bon sang. And Bon had such a wonderfully lecherous stage presence. When he tells you to "lock your daughters, lock up your wife" you'd better listen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

Lola said:


> I have never heard this particular song ever. I was watching some video at work and heard this and knew who it was right away. I am going home and learning this song. The solo will be difficult but I am up for the challenge. What a ROCKING song! I love the version with Bon Scott much better than Brian Johnson! I am so excited. 2 minutes until quitting time. Let the rock roll where it may!


Lar & Lola, I am soooo disappointed that you're not familiar with Powerage. All killer, no filler, arguably their best album.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

Drove the neighbours absolutely bonkers jamming out to this tune during my divorce.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Roryfan said:


> Lar & Lola, I am soooo disappointed that you're not familiar with Powerage. All killer, no filler, arguably their best album.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just did the rounds of some record shows and got some AC/DC original vinyls. I got some stuff I have never even heard of but because it's one of my fav bands they are up on my wall all in their glory!


----------



## Lola

This is so crazy good!

Bon Scott was amazing!


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> This is so crazy good!
> 
> Bon Scott was amazing!


Nice...I always preferred Bon as a frontman. Brian didn't command the stage in the same way IMO, although his singing was great.


----------



## Guest

Scottone said:


> Nice...I always preferred Bon as a frontman.


Bon Scott rules!








I just posted this on the 'cool covers' thread.
It deserves to be here as well .. again (earlier pg 1 link is dead).


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Bon Scott rules!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this on the 'cool covers' thread.
> It deserves to be here as well .. again (earlier pg 1 link is dead).


That is amazing or rather was! I really like Brian but Bon had an amazing on stage presence! Great, great song!


----------

